# Meet any famous people?



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Saw this somewhere else and thought why not here!
I've seen, President Reagan, Tiger Woods, Arnold Palmer, told golfer Ernie Els "Nice Put" and he said "Thanks man". Was a guest at Firestone in Akron so got to see a lot of pros. Back in the day we went to Michigan Speedway and got to meet Rick Mears, Bobby Rahal, Bill Elliott, Jeff Gordon. Went to The Marathon LPGA and got to get picture taken with Richard Petty. Way, way, way back I worked at a gas station along I-75 and Loretta Lynn one time and another time Dolly Parton's limo came in and got gas. Dolly and a crew member I guess went in and got something from the vending machine. Loretta Lynn put her window down and said hi. Another is General Michael Hayden who was the CIA and NSA director under President Bush. That was a family wedding in Washington DC. One other is Pittsburg quarterback Ben Roethlisberger who comes back here a few times a year for fund raisers.


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

I met Johnny Jimenez the toy expert from Pawn Stars 2 years ago when I was in his store in Vegas. Talked to him for a few minutes about old lunch boxes. I painted Lebron James neighbors house years ago and Lebron came over and I shook his hand....Rich


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Made a port call in Florida once in the Navy And got to meet Dan Marino....he was a complete dick


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I've seen Santa Claus many times.

My boss at one time was Robert Patrick. His one son is the movie star of the same name ( T-2 Ternimator), and another son Richie Patrick was in Nine Inch Nails and Filter.
A classmate of mine became a Producer of the Simpsons and won 4 Emmy's.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

many many to name a few Bill Dance Al Lindner Roland Martin Vince Gill Terry Bradshaw Bob Uecker Bob Costas Costas is a a$$ I have been blessed when it comes to meeting famous people Met many more but these ones come to mind because they were so down to earth except Costas he was so rude he is hard to forget no matter how hard I try too and yes SnakeCharmer Santa Claus He sends me a Christmas Card every year along with Budweiser and Jim Beam


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

ress said:


> Saw this somewhere else and thought why not here!
> I've seen, President Reagan, Tiger Woods, Arnold Palmer, told golfer Ernie Els "Nice Put" and he said "Thanks man". Was a guest at Firestone in Akron so got to see a lot of pros. Back in the day we went to Michigan Speedway and got to meet Rick Mears, Bobby Rahal, Bill Elliott, Jeff Gordon. Went to The Marathon LPGA and got to get picture taken with Richard Petty. Way, way, way back I worked at a gas station along I-75 and Loretta Lynn one time and another time Dolly Parton's limo came in and got gas. Dolly and a crew member I guess went in and got something from the vending machine. Loretta Lynn put her window down and said hi. Another is General Michael Hayden who was the CIA and NSA director under President Bush. That was a family wedding in Washington DC. One other is Pittsburg quarterback Ben Roethlisberger who comes back here a few times a year for fund raisers.


Tommy Chong, Sandy Duncan, Willie Nelson, Paul Neuman, Clay Matthews, Gerald McNeil, Jack Tatum and John Colb.


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

I forgot one. Marie Osmond. She wanted to shake fans hands. I put her on my shoulders and carried her through the crowd! I was a Deputy at the time and it was the county fair.


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

I travel for work and get approached by people asking for money quite often. One of the ploys is they’ll present themself as some wealthy person then eventually get around to asking for money. I was outside a hotel in Toronto having a smoke when an older man came up and joined me. He was dressed nice but had severe scarring on his face and ears. He told me he had flown in a group from Europe to watch the Blue Jays playoff game and had rented an entire floor in the hotel for his guests. Not believing a word of it I enquired if he owned his own plane. He laughed and said yes. My next question was what kind of plane he had to which he responded ‘most of them’. I asked ‘what does that mean?’ His response was we have the 777, the Airbus, and some regionals’ He then said you have no idea who I am do you? I responded ‘no, should I?’ He asked if I ever saw Rush. I responded that I’d seen the moving pictures tour in Columbus in 2010. Frustrated, he said ‘no, the movie Rush!’ Which I said no, never heard of it. He finished his cigarette and said ‘I liked taking to you. For once I get to talk to someone who doesn’t give a F who I am! I’m Nikki Lauda stop by on the 16th floor if you want. 

I met the famous formula one driver Nikki Lauda and didn’t believe a word he told me thinking he was going to ask me for money. I went back to my room, googled the name and there he was in a YouTube video piloting a 777 that’s in the fleet of the airline he owned. I was too embarrassed to show up at his party. Oops. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loves2fishinohio (Apr 14, 2011)

Met Will Smith at Treasure Island in Vegas about 2 am one night 20 years ago before his movie fame. He was playing the "big wheel" at a few hundred a spin. He was super cool, we talked for a few minutes.

Ran into Hulk Hogan in Miami about 1am at the hotel bar, he was with a buddy, there were only the three of us there. I asked the bartender to send them drinks on me. He came over and asked if I wanted an autograph. I told him no, it was just my way of thanking him for what he did for Wrestlemania. He shook my hand, sat down, and we spent the next hour pounding beers and shots and just BS'ing. It was pretty cool as well. He was very nice, although he was pretty darn hammered even before we started our drinking together.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Dwight D Eisenhower (Ike), Gen William Westmoreland, Senator John Stennis, Nancy Sinatra, Dale Robertson, Jayne Mansfield, Josh Cribbs, and (most of all) my Niece, Ann Donahue, who is co-creator, writer & executive producer of the CSI series of TV shows. We still see Annie pretty regularly, last time 3 weeks ago.
Just handshakes & few words were Jimmy Haslam, Brad Paisley, and a number of Brown's players.

The first 3 I Xrayed at Walter Reed Hosp in '68 & early '69 (Ike, portable Xrays MANY times-1st time, when finished, he laughed & told me he'd never been ordered to "breathe" by a Sgt before)), the next 3 I got to visit with when they visited with wounded after their shows at my unit (4th Infantry in VietNam. When my Family got an inside tour of Browns' Training Facility in Berea, Josh Cribbs approached us & asked if we wanted a picture with him. My wife & daughter were ELATED!

Mike


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Met/shook hands with Fred Bear. '82 or '83.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Mr T at the football hall of fame dinner, Hank Williams and his wife at a OGCA gun show, he is one large man, and his wife is good sized also.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

I met Bo Jackson.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Just myself. And some guy named jimmy houston


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

I met 1Basshunter.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Dog days of Summer on OGF. Hopefully this thread picks up. Good one, ress.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Kurt Warner nicest most down to earth person I have ever met!


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

BuckeyeFishin07 said:


> Kurt Warner nicest most down to earth person I have ever met!


His story is awesome 👍🏻.


----------



## QuarryRidge (Mar 3, 2013)

Chief Richard Picciotto

He was in a stairwell between the sixth and seventh floors of the North Tower (the 2nd Tower to come down) when it fell on September 11, 2001. He lived through the collapse. He talked a lot about the individual personalities of his fellow firefighters who didn’t make it home that day.


----------



## Jason151 (Mar 3, 2020)

The only famous person Ive met is David Allen Coe when he brought his tour bus into my job for tires, he even signed my CD I had in my car lol super nice guy!


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

Worked at Brad Daugherty’s house and got to meet him. Also met Mark Price. Met Greg Oden out in Vegas. Met Nolan Ryan at a dog track in Sarasota Florida.


----------



## snapper (Aug 18, 2011)

I met the lead singer of King Of The Hill one time at Chapel Hill mall. I think he was more excited I recognized him than I was to say hi to him. Oh, they were a hair metal band in the 80’s if you were wondering. 
I also met Jimmy Jackson from Ohio State basketball fame in Aruba’s airport. He gave my wife an autograph and was a very nice guy.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Snakecharmer said:


> I've seen Santa Claus many times.
> 
> My boss at one time was Robert Patrick. His one son is the movie star of the same name ( T-2 Ternimator), and another son Richie Patrick was in Nine Inch Nails and Filter.
> A classmate of mine became a Producer of the Simpsons and won 4 Emmy's.


I forgot - Woody Hayes around 1978 at the Brown Derby in Mansfield.
Norm Schoen - Led the nation in scoring in 1936 with 117 pts while playing football at Baldwin Wallace. He was my phys. ed teacher in the late 60's.
Eddie Feigner of the King & His Court, Greatest Softball pitcher ever. They played in Kent Ohio in 1975 or 1976.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

First was Gerald Ford when he was trying to be elected after becoming president when Nixon resigned. Shook hands and he made some small take at a rally at Akron/Canton airport. Then as marketing manager at Foot Locker had opportunity to meet many sport celebs in early 90’s including Jimmy Connor, Bernard King, Mike Powell (look him up) M Jordan, M Johnson Karl Malone and so on. But one memory that has stuck with me…. Shooting a Converse/Foot Locker commercial featuring Rex Chapman. There was time they were doing Polaroids trying to get lighting right. They had a stand in dunking during test shots, Rex was on other end of court waiting to do the money shot and he challenged me to a game of horse. After short negotiation we agreed he would spot me HORS. So stocking foot in a suit (we all wore suits then) i proceeding to lose to Rex Chapman in a game of horse in a dank old gym in Harlem…. It was awesome! Later in career met Brittany Spears, Tuff Hedeman and a few others along the way. After all of the Chapman and Mike Powell were my favorites.


----------



## Gotworms (Jan 29, 2015)

Met Got One, Hetfield,and Buck eye Mike once at Hawgfest.


----------



## SICKOFIT (Feb 23, 2014)

Gotworms said:


> Met Got One, Hetfield,and Buck eye Mike once at Hawgfest.


I'll bet that I might be the only one that ever got to meet Betty Crocker


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

I've been very fortunate to have met all these notoriously famous celebs... Saugeye Tom, bobk, 0utwest, 1basshunter, MagicMarker,firemanmike, BuckeyeCoastie,shakedown,Lundy,Newbreedfishing,float4fish...and a few other celebs I'll apologize in advance for not remembering.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Smitty82 said:


> His story is awesome 👍🏻.


Yes it is! Met him at one of the Hall Of Fame Games, he came out of the locker room and stood at the fence and talked to us for probably 15 minutes. It was awesome of him to do that!


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

Jim Beam, Jack Daniels, Johnny Walker............just to name a few


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Back in the day I met several members of "the big Red Machine", of all the players, I liked Johnny Bench the least, not very friendly. It happened my family new a business man that was connected to the reds. He had some of the initial season tickets in River Front and gave us some. He also had a clubhouse pass. I have met many other celebs I can't even remember. I currently know a retired NBA player and television announcer. I never put much value in meeting them. They never added any real value to my life. What I have enjoyed is the opportunity to sit down and talk with a couple of great minds in the world. I won't say who, but one guy changed much of the development of third world countries. One story he told was about being the guest of honor at a crown prince's wedding. Another, was a high intellectual that worked on the moon missions at MIT. I'd take those conversations over athletes or actors any day.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Met Bo Duke from the Dukes of Hazard about 25 years ago at a car show at the Akron Convention Center. I was working the show and he was backstage chilling out. 

My buddy me Odell Beckham at a convenience store. Odell was surprised that my buddy wasn't super excited to see him. He's not into football though so Odell is just a regular guy to him.


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

fastwater said:


> I've been very fortunate to have met all these notoriously famous celebs... Saugeye Tom, bobk, 0utwest, 1basshunter, MagicMarker,firemanmike, BuckeyeCoastie,shakedown,Lundy,Newbreedfishing,float4fish...and a few other celebs I'll apologize in advance for not remembering.


Do you really want that list on a public forum?


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

Jason151 said:


> The only famous person Ive met is David Allen Coe when he brought his tour bus into my job for tires, he even signed my CD I had in my car lol super nice guy!


My best friends brother in law was in jail with him


----------



## Mi-Mic-Kay (Jan 3, 2017)

I've met a few famous people but the one that means the most to me was Luke Perry (best known for 90210) We both went to school at Fredericktown (he was 2 years older) Luke was down to earth and treated everyone the same. He never acted like he was better than anyone else, even after fame. His mother still lives about a mile up the road from me. 

R.I.P. Luke


----------



## Buster24 (Jan 9, 2020)

Met Spike Lee at an airport….Denny McClain, Pete Rose, Bobby Bonilla, Bobby Knight, John Wooden, John Michael Montgomery!!!!!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I was picked out of 12 boys in the country to play soccer with Pele in high school. Pretty cool deal. He flew into the shoe at osu and we got to play soccer with a legend. 
Ray Fosse ( damn Pete Rose), Bobby Rayhal, Johnny Bench as well. Last but not least my Dad! Biggest star of them all.


----------



## King-Fish (Oct 18, 2019)

Met Kyle Busch and his smoking hot wife Samantha several times and got pictures/autographs. Brad keselowski, Kyle Larson. Kasey kahne. Tony Stewart. And few others that make the dirt track rounds. Most nascar drivers are nice people I’ve come in contact with. Met quite a few baseball players over the years. Micheal brantley and shin soo choo and Asdrubal Cabrera were nice. Grady Sizemore was an a**. And only two people to ever “big leagued” me was Cliff Lee and Rick Manning lol. Most memorable one for me though is I was visiting my aunt who lived in Kansas City and we went to a royals game. They were playing the Tampa bay devil rays and it was the game after wade boggs got his 3000 hit. I ended up talking to him with my dad at dugouts edge for what seemed an eternity as a kid and he signed a ball inscripted wade boggs 3000 hits. I still have that ball and it’s probably my best autographed memorabilia even though all the signed Kyle Busch stuff is probably worth more money wise.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Dang I been waiting for someone to say it, so I will....the most famous person I ever met is "Jesus Christ" . The experience changed my life.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Jason151 said:


> The only famous person Ive met is David Allen Coe when he brought his tour bus into my job for tires, he even signed my CD I had in my car lol super nice guy!


Funny story about him. My old lady's grandpa actually went to school with him. Didn't have anything good to say about him. Guess time does change people


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Ten Bears said:


> Do you really want that list on a public forum?


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

I fish with @crazylady1 on occasion


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Met all the old B.A.S.S. pro's from the mid 70's at the B.A.S.S. tourney on Santee Cooper. Fished the tourney and beat Bill Dance!! I think Jimmy Houston won it. Played 18 holes of golf at Belmont Hills Country Club in a benefit tourney and Archie Griffin was in our foursome, terrific guy, common as the day is long and last but not least, my Dad....P.S. Met a guy that went by Fastwater once, he said he was famous but I don't know for sure....


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Hatchetman said:


> Met all the old B.A.S.S. pro's from the mid 70's at the B.A.S.S. tourney on Santee Cooper. Fished the tourney and beat Bill Dance!! I think Jimmy Houston won it. Played 18 holes of golf at Belmont Hills Country Club in a benefit tourney and Archie Griffin was in our foursome, terrific guy, common as the day is long and last but not least, my Dad....P.S. *Met a guy that went by Fastwater once, he said he was famous but I don't know for sure....*


I heard he's not all there...and I tend to believe that one!


----------



## Eye Licker (Apr 10, 2012)

I met Jesse Owens when I was a teenager,total class act!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

As a kid In middle school I met Eddie George in the cafeteria area at the Ohio State university. Was the coolest thing ever! 
As an adult, I've had the chance to meet a few. But declined or stayed away. 
There are some athletes out there and famous in other ways people I'd love to sit down and talk to. But for the most part don't get star struck. 
Meeting the different top tournament fisherman sounds cool and like a good time! 
Good topic . Fun to read! 
My grandpa(very accomplished man that did everything he could for kids to have great lives) used to tell a story about being in a meeting with lots of high ranking political presence and lifting his leg(well his hip he had both legs amputated at a young age due to a military training accident) and farting in the middle of the meeting after realizing it was nothing but a chest puffing contest and getting tired of it🤣😂🤣😂... Now that I think about it he is the biggest star I've ever met! Nothing stopped him! He was one strong man! And was a great role model to not only his own kids and grandkids but any kid that came into his live!


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

Johnny Bench gave me free tickets right along the first base line when I was a caddy at the Hyde Park Country Club. Coolest dude ever! Also met Warren Haynes and Allen Woody when they played for the Allman Brothers right before they formed Government Mule. We shot the breeze for over 30 minutes just talking music. Awesome dudes! RIP Allen Woody. Got to meet Vanilla Ice and he surprised me how nice he was; how much he loves kids and what a big family guy he is. You wouldn't think it but that cat is down to earth and pretty cool.


----------



## coachfozz (Mar 19, 2006)

I met Shaq a few times and shot the sh!t with him, been to his house in Orlando a few times as well. I met Michelle Obama and shook her hand. I met Margeret Cho right when she became well known in Florida. Met Tom Landry and talked briefly with him before he went out and talk to a crowd. Met ESPN's Michael Wilbon when he was in Akron. Met a bunch of bands at Warped Tours back stage


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Have to add one I forgot (FOR SHAME!!!)......Woody Hayes.
My wife taught for many years in Sandy Valley & Woody gave a talk there. I had a nice visit with him afterward & can't forget that one.

Mike


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I met and shared a tequila with Howie Mandel


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

As a freshman at YSU I met David Gates & Bread, and George Carlin working backstage at the school concert. The lineup was the YSU Jazz Ensemble, Bread, and Carlin. I led Bread to their dressing room and then hung with in the hallway as they warmed up and listened to the jazz ensenble. One of them said, "Those guys are really good!" Then the guy running the show came to me and said Carlin was running a little late so I should wait by the rear glass doors to let him in. 

I'm standing with my back to one of the doors when I hear a tapping on the glass, and it's Carlin. I open the door and he says, "You want to let me in? I'm part of the show!" As we're proceeding to the stage he tells me he has to get right out there after the show, since he's driving to his next destination. He was driving a green Chrysler with a bashed in passenger door.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Never really thought too much about it but this thread got me thinking..Through my work I've met some people and never really thought much about it until I started compling a list in my mind......I've met Tony Blair and was at his plane at Burke for a photo op, Obama, Both Clinton's, Springsteen, George Clinton, Lonestar Country Band, Toby Keith (Not Nice), Eric Church, Maren Morris, Zac Brown, Norma Lerner (Al Lerner Wife) Greg Pruitt, Hanford Dixon, Frank Minnifield, Doug Deiken, Frankie Lindor, Randy Houser, Justin Moore and was very, very close to Trump but never interacted. Just met Tim Ryan a few weeks back. Local folk also like Wayne Dawson, Melissa Reid, Suzanne Stratford but most impressive was OGF's very own Carl Bachtel at WWIA in Ashtabula!!!

Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerBatter (Aug 1, 2006)

Met a lot of the walleye pros when fishing tournaments
Tommy Skarlis had to be one of my favorites
Really a nice guy and seemed to like the little guy
Most all of them were good dudes though

RIP Tommy


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

One more...In the early days of the Cleveland Cavaliers they used to practice at CWRU. One day I ran into Austin Carr on crutches and helped him find his way to the gym. We had a short chat and he seemed to be a good guy.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Sort of forgot about a great experience I had with some Bengals players. A good friend played O line at University of Toledo. Another lineman and he were roommates. The roommate got drafted by the Bengals. We got tickets to see a Dallas game and were invited to his house after the game for a party. Got to be in the tunnel the players come through before and after the game. We met him in the parking garage for the players and there were some nice rides parked there. At the party about 5 or 6 players were there. I was kind of taken back by how normal they were. I can't remember his name but I know he is a Christian and a minister.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

BeerBatter said:


> Met a lot of the walleye pros when fishing tournaments
> Tommy Skarlis had to be one of my favorites
> Really a nice guy and seemed to like the little guy
> Most all of them were good dudes though
> ...


I had the pleasure of fishing with Tommy around 2014. What a blast! True professional and from that day on I realized that to excel at tourney fishing you need enjoy the time and have fun. Made a friend that day and when doing tournaments and derbies now and I get frustrated, I think back and realize it's not that deep....it's fishing, enjoy your time on the water and have fun! His lesson still carries with me today!

Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I was in Iran on a business trip back in the seventys and met Mohammad Reza Pahlavi , the Shah of Iran.


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

ErieRider said:


> Never really thought too much about it but this thread got me thinking..Through my work I've met some people and never really thought much about it until I started compling a list in my mind......I've met Tony Blair and was at his plane at Burke for a photo op, Obama, Both Clinton's, Springsteen, George Clinton, Lonestar Country Band, Toby Keith (Not Nice), Eric Church, Maren Morris, Zac Brown, Norma Lerner (Al Lerner Wife) Greg Pruitt, Hanford Dixon, Frank Minnifield, Doug Deiken, Frankie Lindor, Randy Houser, Justin Moore and was very, very close to Trump but never interacted. Just met Tim Ryan a few weeks back. Local folk also like Wayne Dawson, Melissa Reid, Suzanne Stratford but most impressive was OGF's very own Carl Bachtel at WWIA in Ashtabula!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


I think you meet jack roush and jimmy johnson also 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

KPI said:


> I think you meet jack roush and jimmy johnson also
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes....totally forgot about them too!! Although that was under different circumstances that I barely remember!...lol... also Truck Champ Jack Sprague and Tommy Baldwin. I think KPI was much closer to Jack Roush vs. me. But he was sporting the hat for the cat in the hat look!

Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

ress said:


> Sort of forgot about a great experience I had with some Bengals players. A good friend played O line at University of Toledo. Another lineman and he were roommates. The roommate got drafted by the Bengals. We got tickets to see a Dallas game and were invited to his house after the game for a party. Got to be in the tunnel the players come through before and after the game. We met him in the parking garage for the players and there were some nice rides parked there. At the party about 5 or 6 players were there. I was kind of taken back by how normal they were. I can't remember his name but I know he is a Christian and a minister.


Oh that reminds me, I met my favorite Bengals player of all time, Icky Woods, at the Cincinnati car show. It was a joy to see him in the commercials a few years ago. What a great guy!


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Lazy 8 said:


> I met 1Basshunter.


I know him also 🤪


----------



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

ress said:


> Saw this somewhere else and thought why not here!
> I've seen, President Reagan, Tiger Woods, Arnold Palmer, told golfer Ernie Els "Nice Put" and he said "Thanks man". Was a guest at Firestone in Akron so got to see a lot of pros. Back in the day we went to Michigan Speedway and got to meet Rick Mears, Bobby Rahal, Bill Elliott, Jeff Gordon. Went to The Marathon LPGA and got to get picture taken with Richard Petty. Way, way, way back I worked at a gas station along I-75 and Loretta Lynn one time and another time Dolly Parton's limo came in and got gas. Dolly and a crew member I guess went in and got something from the vending machine. Loretta Lynn put her window down and said hi. Another is General Michael Hayden who was the CIA and NSA director under President Bush. That was a family wedding in Washington DC. One other is Pittsburg quarterback Ben Roethlisberger who comes back here a few times a year for fund raisers.


I met Jimmy Buffet after a set in Logan’s Lobster Bar, a small venue in Key West in ‘74 or ‘75. He hadn’t hit super star status yet and walked around the bar area drinkin’ beer and shaking hands. Nice guy. Two of us dropped out of OSU and ended up living on Stock Island working on a commercial fishing boat. Key West was a much different place then. Full of desperados and some very strange and scary characters. Duval Street was a little on the ratty side. (this was long before marriage, kids, mortgages and boats). 
I once played euchre with Bob Weir and Phil Lesh. It’s a long story. 
Also, ran into Johnny Knoxville and his crew (Steve O, Wee Man, Bam) in a bar at the Sundance Film Festival. These guys were just as crazy as you see them on Jackass. They took over the place and kept buying beers for everybody.
This is a good thread, hope it keeps going.


----------



## Opiedog (Jan 7, 2009)

I too used to travel weekly for business. I started traveling in the early 80's when the frequent flyer programs were first started. It was very easy back then to get up-graded to first class when you flew as often as I did. 

I've flown with the following people over the past 40 years.

Jimmy "JJ" Walker
Nancy Walker - The "Quicker Picker Upper" paper towel commercial actress
The Secretary of Agriculture's Body Guard. The Secretary of Agriculture sat behind me.
Dick Williams - Cincinnati Red's President
Mark Messner - Two Time All American Def Tackle from Michigan. 1989 Draft Pick Los Angeles Rams, Flew with him the Wednesday before the Michigan/OSU game about 10 years ago from San Diego to Cincy. I told him it was going to be one long flight since I was a life long Buckeye fan. 
Mike Brown His Daughter Katie and Kenny Anderson of the Bengals. FYI, Kenny had to sit in coach while Mike and Katie sat in First Class on a direct flight from Cincinnati to San Fransisco
Ed Hartman of Furniture Fair. Man that guy is small!
Charles Mann - All Pro Defensive End for Washington Redskins. I thought he was an ex-BB player until he introduced himself. Very nice guy.
Carson Palmer
Nick Lachey
Dustin "Screech" Diamond - Saved By The Bell
Cliff Lash - Ruth Lyons Show
Leon Hall and wife (Whew, Oh Man) - Ex Bengal Defensive Back and Wolverine
Dave Rimington - Ex Offense Center for the Bengals. The Rimington Trophy was named after him.
Hershel Walker - I never would have recognized him. Someone had to tell me who it was.
Air Force Academy Football Team
University of San Diego Football Team

But the one introduction I got the biggest kick out of was in Indiana. I got to meet one of the players from the Milan HS BB team that the movie Hoosiers was loosely based upon. 

I'm sure I've missed a few. On the other hand, I've seen the following people in the airport.

Robbie Benson - Was filming in LAX in the mid-80's
The Fifth Dimension (60's Pop Group)
Ray "Boom Boom" Mancini - Boxer
The FC Cincinnati Soccer Team - I didn't realize they flew commercial flights.
Bo Jackson and his two young sons. Everybody's kids should be so well behaved.
Hank Aaron in CVG when the All Star Game was last played in Cincinnati
Jeff Gordon in the Philadelphia American Airlines Lounge
Gerrie Coetzee - South African World Heavyweight Champion Boxer
John Cooper Ex-Buckeye Coach

I know as soon as I send this, a bunch more names will come to mind.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Dang! 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Met Michael Anthony in a bar called 6 on a half shell after a Van Halen concert In Biloxi . As I sat at the bar, he and his manager sat beside me and he said where are all the bitches? I said I just saw your concert and just wait, he bought a few shots of jack and soon I was pushed out of the way by the bitches.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

My doctor had season tickets for the Cavs. Met Shaq,Michael Jordan, Dennis Rodman, and many others. All very personable. Also met "Tricky Dick" Nixon at an awards ceremony I wasn't impressed, he seemed a bit wimpy,limp wet hand shake. Met General Westmoreland nice guy showed a lot of respect for us. Also Fred Sanford, the guy was a total foul mouthed dirt bag he had a habit of playing high stakes poker, and when he lost he would throw his cards on the table so they would riccoshay and hit the dealer. This is a way to cut the dealer as the new cards are sharp. He has been escorted out of several casino's and sued for personal injuries. Casino's back their best dealers.


----------



## BigBear79 (Sep 26, 2018)

I met Jim Thome at the park and fly in Cleveland Airport. He was the nicest guy. He got up and helped my mom with her bag. First, class guy!


----------



## Opiedog (Jan 7, 2009)

nd


Opiedog said:


> I too used to travel weekly for business. I started traveling in the early 80's when the frequent flyer programs were first started. It was very easy back then to get up-graded to first class when you flew as often as I did.
> 
> I've flown with the following people over the past 40 years.
> 
> ...


*I knew this would happen. I'm not sure all of these folks qualify, regardless, here's Round Two:*

I played my last H.S. Football game Princeton vs Mt. Healthy against Billy Doran (Houston Astro and Cincinnati Red) in 1975
I literally bumped into Craig T. Nelson (Coach) after turning around to leave after watching a street act in Vancouver CA. in 1998.
I also sat in the Hot Tub with Omar Sharif (Dr. Zhivago) at the Four Seasons Hotel that same trip. Vancouver was known as Hollywood North back then. Canadians weren't known to bother celebrities.
Flew from NY to CVG with Michael Bolton about 4 to 5 years ago.
Introduced myself to Dave Collins (Reds) while celebrating my 21st B'day at Sleep Out Louies in Cincy in 1979. Yes, I was having a good time and he was the Star of the Game that night.
Sat next to Dave Concepcion at Alexander's near U of Cincy one night in 79 or 80.
I was one of Pat Matson's (Bengal Guard) first members when he opened his first Nautilus Club in Forest Park in 1973.
I interviewed for a job with Bob Johnson (Cincinnati Bengals First Draft pick and center) while he was president of Imperial Adhesives in Cincy.
Met Andre Agassi while watching the Red's one Saturday night from Carl Lindner's box in the early 90's. He had lost at the ATP that day so Carl told him to watch the Reds that night from his box. I was just a flunky at UDF at the time and was attending with other UDF employees.
I met Stanley Aronoff Ohio State Senator at Century Inn, Glendale, OH in the late 70's

Thanks for letting me make this list. I hope I haven't bored too many of you. I've been meaning to do this for years.


----------



## birdcrazy (Jan 15, 2014)

I need to get out more.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

"Flip side" folks.....
My name is Mike Flanagan and, in my younger days, I was a dead ringer for Mike Flanagan, Orioles pitcher. One of my work buddies brought in 2 baseball cards which I taped to my computer terminal. I can't tell you how many things I signed, but it ended when a new guy we had just pranked approached my desk with another one of my buddies (who knew I wasn't the REAL pitcher). Jerry said "Show him your license Pitcher! He doesn't believe me." I pulled out my drivers license & he said "Oh my God! Do you know Rod Carew?" I told him he was the toughest hitter I ever faced, then I cracked up, laughing & EVERYONE knew about the "scam". A lot of laughs were shared & a guy sitting 3 seats down from me said.."You SOB! I told my whole family I sat 3 seats down from a Cy Young winner!", then he started laughing too. Hell, I'm a rightie...Mike Flanagan, the pitcher is a southpaw!
This "famous people" thread reminded me of this... Maybe the best prank I ever pulled.

Mike "I couldn't EAT with my left hand" Flanagan


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

met John Adams, used-to-be drummer for the Indians until he got woked, Indians fans all know him, sad stuff


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

After longer consideration, I missed a few others on first post to include: Jimmy Houston, Bernard King, Thurl Bailey, Jim Thome, Eddie Van Halen, Valerie B Van Halen, Richard Dean Anderson, Colonel Sanders, Marie Osmond, entire band Lynard Skynyrd, Jeff Gordon, Michael Waltrip, Clint Bower. I may have missed a few but I got most on this go around…. And I almost forgot, the lovely Waltrip racing girls. I have been fortunate to meet many people in my life, not the least of which are members on this site.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

I went to the 8th grade spring formal with Jennifer Lopez.

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

miked913 said:


> I went to the 8th grade spring formal with Jennifer Lopez.
> 
> reelylivinsportfishing.com


So your the one she ditched to go to prom with me later in the year?


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Saugeyefisher said:


> So your the one she ditched to go to prom with me later in the year?


I think that bouncing around all day on the lake has got him into concussion protocol.


----------



## Opiedog (Jan 7, 2009)

birdcrazy said:


> I need to get out more.


I need to meet your dog and go hunting with him!


----------



## Specgrade (Apr 14, 2017)

When I was a young kid I met David Copperfield ( An Ass and a half ), I shook Ronald Reagan's hand ( My mom told me to stick my hand out as he walked by and I felt a strong grasp, up and down motion ). I also met Tommy Aldridge ( Drummer ) and Billy Ward ( Drummer, no not Bill Ward of Black Sabbath ) I saw Jonah Hill while in Las Vegas. He was eating in the same restaurant. He got up to leave and I just couldn't quite remember his name until later.Met Bob Blatz and Dale Huffman while hanging out in downtown Dayton. I saw David Concepción at a Dayton Dragons game. The guy was sitting behind me at a table. Some kid went up to him and got his autograph. I later asked the kid who the man was. WOW. Met Jenna Jamison at the Living Room


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

G-Patt said:


> Oh that reminds me, I met my favorite Bengals player of all time, Icky Woods, at the Cincinnati car show. It was a joy to see him in the commercials a few years ago. What a great guy!


Let premise my contact with Icky. I went to a school with no football, knew nothing about football and never watched the sport and had and still have zero interest in football.

Around 2005-2010 i think, I pulled over Icky for 73 or 77 mph in a 45 mph zone one night and he was slow to pull over till he got to the waffle house late at night. He said he left his wallet in the booth. He got his wallet and a ticket. He kept telling me who he was. Which meant nothing to me. I asked a partner later if he heard of him. Of course the shift knew and they explained.
Marty Brennaman twice. The third to last game played at sarasota spring training in the stands. My wife went to take our picture together. He told my wife, "The shutters closed honey (on the camera)" and walked off laughing. It was funny. Went to a san diego vs reds game in 2014. We were touring the USS Midway and we met him briefly again. 

Not famous but local
If you watched tv in the 70/80s. I pulled over a weaving caddy one night. Turned out to be the old guy from the BHA piano commercials in Dayton. He always had the little white dog and would say "Right Toby". 
There are some more just cant remember.

Worked with an old nurse that dated Dr Creep in the 60s.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I've seen a bunch I suppose, but as far as actually met. I can only think of 2. I met an actor who mostly worked soap operas by the name of Robert Newman. We were on vacation at HIlton Head Island and he was playing tennis with his wife. Really nice guy!!

Went to a sports show to help my uncle promote his Lake Erie charter fishing business. Saw Ron Lindner was giving a presentation. Way in the back on the edge of the aisle way was Al Lindner watching. I approached and introduced myself and just took a minute to say hello. He was kind and gracious!


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

ruffhunter said:


> Marty Brennaman twice. The third to last game played at sarasota spring training in the stands. My wife went to take our picture together. He told my wife, "The shutters closed honey (on the camera)" and walked off laughing. It was funny. Went to a san diego vs reds game in 2014. We were touring the USS Midway and we met him briefly again.


I see Marty all of the time in the Anderson Kroger. He's a down to earth kind of guy.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...now I have kinda blasted through this post and all. Sorry for that...as I like to take my time and read all posts.

...a few folks I crossed paths with.

Jim Thome when he lived in Aurora back in day. Sometimes sitting at bar <cannot for the life of me remember name of bar> it is or <was> in lot by movie theater. Anyway sometimes after a 7 o'clock game downtown Jimmy would show up with his hummer and park right outside of entrance. Come in and walk up to bar and get his 24 wings. Had small talk with him at times...just like talking to a guy that likes chicken wings and outdoors. Never talked about baseball. <solon ohio>

...Sammy Hagar back at the monsters of rock at the Akron rubber bowl...made my way up to front rail halfway through set...he jumped down and was slapping hands with people...came up too me and I grabbed his hand. We made eye contact and both of us just screamed at each other lol.

...Rick Sutcliffe. I did some plumbing work at his house when he lived in Solon back in day...again never talked baseball lol.

...Chris Bando was another that I have meet...but only after 2 am in morning. I use to deliver the plain dealer with a buddy and every Sunday morning he would be standing in a robe waiting for his paper. Baseball never was talked about.

...others worthy of mentioning. 

Kim Herring. Was recruited to Solon high school and was a beast returning punts and smashing wide receivers on defense. <won a super bowl with Ravens> he was in a couple classes of mine.

Norm Charlton. Can't remember the date...but I was sitting 3rd row from right field foul pole...next to visitors bullpen. He was with Seattle Mariners at time. He started warming up for the save with Manny Ramirez due up...I yelled down to him <get in there so we can win this game lol> he looked up at me as I was waving my Ramirez pull over at him...winked at me and I gave him the 1 finger <hi how ya doing>

...he struck Manny out and the INDIANS lost 5-4. My bad that evening hahaha.

...last but not least. My family/friends and a few here with OGF. The little things/chance meetings that at a later time you may think about...

Great post and will report back after a good reading throughout. 

Stay twisted.


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

In the 80's I was within arms length from Hulk Hogan as he passed by in an airport. Then while traveling for work I sat next to Gary Berghof "Radar O'Reilly" in an airplane. Very nice man,


----------



## Big38 (Feb 9, 2015)

darn


----------



## MarkoSharko (Jun 14, 2020)

I live in yellow springs. I’ve met a ton of famous people.


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

Derek jeter, was at a club in Cleveland and seen this big guy and seen his face and thought it was him and sure enough we played the yanks that night, tried to buy him a drink and he looked at me crazy and said naw


----------

